# Under water camera



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey I am gonna go away for a while for a course in Marine Biology. Does anyone know of a good underwater saltwater camera?


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was looking into them a while back for a scuba trip in cozumel I went on. I didn't find any good ones in time, or at least cheapish good ones.

The one I did find was a underwater casing for my Nikon D40X, however that was 1100 dollars. Almost more than the camera itself, so I didn't get it. lol


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

wow. i wish I had a photograpic memory now.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm not much into photography, but from what I've seen: it's about like Fishbguy says--external cases that are in no way inexpense.


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd seen this at circuitcity... http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Olym...sem/rpsm/oid/205901/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

It's by Olympus, on sale for $250, shockproof, freezeproof, and waterproof up to ten feet under without needing a case. I want one of these bad.

Adam


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Olympus makes an updated version of that camera, the 1030SW. It's waterproof to 10m. I like mine, but I've never used it underwater. I bought it so I wouldn't have to worry about rain, accidental drops, and being crammed into a pack for canoeing and backpacking trips. I found it for $330 on Amazon a few months ago.


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back about '94 or so I lived in Guam and went diving every day... I used a purpose built underwater 35mm camera... 

I still still dive, but not as much.... that said, with modern digital cameras I'd just use an enclosure that is built specifically for whatever camera you already have... and buy an extra set of seals for it and grease when you get the camera... nothing worse than pinching an o-ring and not being able to take the camera or cancel the dive for the lack of a little piece of rubber.

And oh yeah, if you plan on taking pictures lower than about 15 feet in depth, make sure the camera and the enclosure have the ability to trigger an external flash.... then get the external flash... amazing how dark pictures turn out without enough light.... 

Those 10ft/10meter cameras are only going to be good for shallow snorkling or wading... I snorkle to 30ft typically so it would either flood or be close...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you can build a water proof case out of plexi-glass, pvc pipes and can house any camera inside...

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/76309/underwater_camera_housing/

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2028030/how_to_make_low_cost_underwater_camera_housings_bags/

enjoy.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Liquid Image makes a scuba mask with a built in 5 Megapix digital camera all inside the mask fr $90.....

You can find it at Adorama 

Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Very expensive hobby. A good camera(ie: Nikon},underwater housing, and light strobes/flash with arms are needed to take proper underwater photos.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

We got some pretty good pics just with one of those disposable underwater cameras a while back.

If you just want something to use once, that would be the cheap way to go.


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

Any camera can be an underwater camera, it just might not take pictures afterwards 

I have a Nikon DSLR but honestly wouldn't trust one of the waterproof enclosures. I second the disposable underwater camera idea. They are made with the right settings and the right film for the job (film has a higher quality anyway). Not to mention you save a couple thousand on your setup and don't fret about if you're about to lose your baby due to a slight crack in a plastic housing.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 8, 2005)

*UW Camera*

Loaded question. It depends on what type of pics you want to take. A good all around UW to 130' depth is a housed point and shoot Canon or Olympus. I have a Canon G9 with the Canon UW housing. About $600. It takes good pics of fish, coral and close up shots with the built in flash and diffusor. Also takes a low res video at shallow to medium depth in good sunlight. If you are into wide angle or really close up macro, you need a strong external flash or 2. and a much more expensive setup. A good digital darkroom software package is also a must no matter what camera you have. Check out the following url : 

http://www.uwpmag.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Wait until you get there. Your colleagues, instructors, or fellow students will know what works in the environment you will be working in. 

>Hey I am gonna go away for a while for a course in Marine Biology. 
>Does anyone know of a good underwater saltwater camera?


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys for the sugestions.

I am going to go snorkeling and i can't really swim to begin with. So I doubt I will be diving. I don't think I will go more than 10 feet anyway. I'm also gonna go horseback riding there too so shockproof makes it very nice.

Also I don't won't to buy a camera there because just incase they won't have one and the fact that I'm going to a resort, everything I will need will be competely overpriced. Just to rent flippers is gonna cost me $25 a day.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

dr.tran said:


> Just to rent flippers is gonna cost me $25 a day.


Dude buy yourself a pair of flippers to take with you! That's ridiculous.

My favorite pair is a pair of all-rubber Voits I bought almost 2 decades ago. Fit like a glove and never leave blisters. I like the all-rubber and can't stand flippers with straps, they chafe like crazy even over socks and booties.


----------

